
Ask HN: Torn between impact and lack of recognition as a startup employee - gaboom
This should be my startup dream come true.<p>Since joining a startup as an employee, I have been the primary contributor to advancing our product concept, monetization strategy and investor communications. I wrote our investor decks and position papers, and these were based in large part on my own inventions and insights. Our company has had the audience of major investors and industry leaders, who have praised these contributions. We have a chance to make a real positive impact on the world.<p>But I&#x27;ve had to do this work privately, without much interaction or feedback, and the CEO takes credit in front of everybody (inside and outside of the company) with claims it was his plan all along. My given role is software development. I&#x27;m not allowed to share my other work internally with other employees. As far as I can tell, they think my writing is just to present the CEO&#x27;s ideas.<p>I&#x27;m concerned for my future. I don&#x27;t have any responsibility or leadership role. I&#x27;m mostly left out of discussions on implementing the plans I&#x27;ve proposed and interviews for executives to take over responsibility for them. To keep up with my software development role in parallel, I&#x27;m working harder and longer hours than others, but not advancing much there either. It&#x27;s been physically exhausting.<p>This opportunity has stoked the fire of my passion for business and technical strategy and shown it as a personal strength. But, I don&#x27;t have a history of this type of contribution in previous companies and I don&#x27;t see how I can leverage these efforts towards a future inside or outside this company, since I get so little recognition.<p>I&#x27;ve been afraid to post.
Have you had a similar experience? 
I appreciate advice on how to make the best of it.
======
j3nnif3rfu
Hey, I'm so sorry to hear this...I'm working at a startup too, so I understand
how the lack of clearly defined structure can sometimes lead to frustrations
like this.

When I first joined my startup, I felt that way too. I felt like my voice
didn't matter or was always echoed by someone else, whose exact same idea
would matter more.

Like what @dmilicevic said, you have to stand up for yourself! It's a lot
easier said than done, but talking to your CEO would hopefully help! If he
ignores you, then perhaps it is time to move on.

With that said, don't give up on startups! There are bad bosses everywhere,
unfortunately, but not all startups are like that :) you can truly establish a
sense of ownership and recognition at the right startups!

------
meric
You have had good practice at doing this sort of thing, it was a good
opportunity you can practice it at this company even with no previous
experience. Now that you know more about how to do it, change jobs to do it at
a place you will be paid for it. Give your current CEO a chance by telling him
your concerns first.

------
ParameterOne
Ask for a raise, it will tell you straight away if they think you're
contributions are replaceable. If you get the raise then you can keep on being
the MVP and make yourself even more valuable.

------
gaboom
Thanks for the comments. I'll make my case in a non-confrontational positive
manner and consider moving on in case that doesn't help enough.

------
dmilicevic
stand up for yourself. From what you've just said it looks like you've been
treated unfairly at least. It's not worth to beat yourself up over it. What do
you have to loose? There's a shitload of jobs there. You can be
unappreciated/undermined at million other jobs just as well.

Doesn't mean you need to be arrogant or an idiot about it, simply speak your
mind like you did in this post.

------
smb06
Does not sound like a situation that values you or your career. I would
strongly consider alternatives.

